# What is Creatine Alpha-Ketoglutarate?



## TriZZle305 (Aug 31, 2004)

What is creatine alpha-ketoglurate and glutamine alpha-ketoglutarate? i didnt find very good results searching google...


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 31, 2004)

ALPHA-KETOGLUTARIC ACID 
Alpha-Ketoglutaric is a citric acid cycle intermediate, which through a number of biochemical steps assists in the ultimate formation of ATP & oxygen. 

It functions in: 

Ammonia Detoxification - Ammonia formed in muscles, kidneys, gut & brain combine with Alpha-Ketoglutaric acid to form the amino acid L-Glutamate to reduce ammonia levels & the risk of toxicity. 
Helps reduce the loss of lean body mass in postoperative & debilitated patients. 
Functions in the brain as a precursor to both GABA (a neuroinhibitor) & glutamic acid (an excitatory amino acid). 
Is involved with the production of energy in the body.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Aug 31, 2004)

thanx, i was recomended a supplement called Anavol by Nx care and its main ingredients are creatinealpha ketoglutarate, glutamine alpha-ketaglutarate, and Citruline malate, they told me it was a good form of creatine and it gave them results so i thought i might do some research on it


----------



## tomas101 (Sep 1, 2004)

its supposed to be ok


----------



## TriZZle305 (Sep 1, 2004)

has anyone else used it, i went ahead and bought it so i started using it, 3 caplsules 2 times daily


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 1, 2004)

In my NOX3 supplement, never alone.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Sep 2, 2004)

im supposed to take it everyday whether i work out that day or not right? to keep a steady level in the body?

Never alone? whats never alone?


----------

